# Kapro Levels??



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Anyone ever hear of Kapro Levels? I was looking into getting a 24" and 12" mason level by them for tiling. I just got a new 5 piece set of stabila levels but no way are those getting around thinset and stuff for now. I dont want anything crazy expensive, just a decent well made level that can do the job. Did a search on amazon and Kapro came up, just never heard of them.

Thanks


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

It's an israelite thing.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Empire makes decent mid price levels, I used to use them on underground work when I was still in that trade.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Just keep a damp sponge and wipe the stabilas down as you use them.

I was temped to keep the stabilas I have all pretty at the beginning, just use them thats why you bought them.:w00t:

If you are careful and clean with your work there is no reason to use cheap tools to "save" the good tools.

Good luck you will love the stabilas.
Chad


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

Kapro makes decent levels... I would take my stabilas over a kapro- but they are a close second


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

I thought about that and I do usually take good care in cleaning my tools up...sometimes a little too much, like on the obsessive side. Thats why I didnt want to use them, I like taking care of my tools but lately I feel like I am spending a lot more time than I should be - and the cleaning time doesnt pay me. But I get your point, it makes sense to just use a supreme level rather than an average level. The stabilas I like for all the wood stuff, easier to blow saw dust off than thinset and I know I am gonna forget.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Empire makes decent mid price levels, I used to use them on underground work when I was still in that trade.


Just talking about it I realized I had a brand new 12" and a 24" box beam level in the back of my closet that are Empire levels. Dont even know why I bought them, had to be for something. But problem solved.

There is a nice black stabila set on amazon right now the 120yr anniversary set for $105 - a 24", torpedo and pocket level. Was just about to get it when I thought of the empires I had stashed.


----------

